# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Mothers Daughters Wives

## Bedford

Noel Watson - Mothers Daughters Wives - YouTube 
Lest We Forget.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

_They went with songs to the battle, they were young.__Straight of limb, true of eyes, steady and aglow.__They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,__They fell with their faces to the foe._ _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:__Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.__At the going down of the sun and in the morning,__We will remember them._ _They mingle not with their laughing comrades again;__They sit no more at familiar tables of home;__They have no lot in our labour of the day-time;__They sleep beyond Australia's foam_.

----------

